# Do you waste food unnecessarily?



## KmH (Jul 23, 2016)

I had a glass of 2% milk earlier today that was fine, from a gallon jug that has a use by date of July 7 - 15 days ago. I expect the milk remaining in the jug to be good for several more days.

Americans are Shamefully Wasteful With Food

I save and freeze the bits of carrots , celery, and onions I cut off and use them together with chicken bones and chicken carcasses I freeze to make home made, no salt added chicken broth.

I throw away very little food.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 24, 2016)

I try not to.

I feel that the expiration dates are more for moving food than a true reflection of spoilage.

I compost and/or vermiculture all my veggie wastes. The leftover meat wastes gets mixed in with the pooch's food. I grow 90% of our veggie and fruit. California is in it's fifth year of drought. We shower with buckets and recycle the shower water to the plants. Today, I rototillered half the front yard removing the grass to be replaced with drought tolerant native plants.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm a cheap-@$$; if the food doesn't get up and walk to the garbage can on its own, then it's still edible.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 24, 2016)

With a dehydrator, vac sealer and large freezer, I have exceedingly little food waste.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 24, 2016)

cool story, bro.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 24, 2016)

tirediron said:


> I'm a cheap-@$$; if the food doesn't get up and walk to the garbage can on its own, then it's still edible.


 If you're alert, you can probably bag the sucker while it's making a move for the can ...just don't lead it a lot as it is most likely moving pretty slow. Then recook it as something else.


----------



## KmH (Jul 24, 2016)

Tonight I'm making cilantro-lime rice.
The lime flavor will be provided by lime rinds left over from the batch of carne asada I made a few nights back.

The lemon rinds I had left over from the carne asada get used when I make tea.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Jul 24, 2016)

Im a Chef. That said I'll make a few points;

 1. There is a problem in our society with food waste. I appreciate you bringing it up and yes; cool story bro! Drink the milk! There is a difference between best before and expirey dates. Its a scam!

2. Personally I only buy food at extreme discounts and I usually collect points in it, normal discount is 50% off + 20% points. 

2.5 Most people are over paying by an extreme margin; then wasting most of it. 

2.5 mark ii Plus they cannot cook to save a life but will complain at a restaurant, feeling like they still have some form of control in their lives for a millisecond.

3. I'll be paying for most if my next lens; Canon 70-200 2.8 is ii with points collected from the grocer this summer! 

Carry on.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 24, 2016)

Yes, I have been wasting food into my stomach for 4 years and 100 lbs.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 24, 2016)

@OGsPhotography: Where can we feast upon your creations?


----------



## runnah (Jul 25, 2016)

My wife is militant with expiration dates. I try to tell here that our senses of taste and smell are way better than any imaginary date.

You will know very quickly if milk has truly gone bad.


----------



## KmH (Jul 25, 2016)

When my milk starts going off I use it to make sour milk biscuits.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 25, 2016)

better waste than not enough.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 25, 2016)

I don't like milk anymore but drank a ton of it when I was young. It makes me fart gloriously.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 25, 2016)

that's cause it's completely unnatural for you to drinks cow's milk.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 25, 2016)

I think it is completely natural for JC to fart. (The glorious is his signature.)


----------



## TheLibrarian (Jul 25, 2016)

I wouldn't say unnecessarily OGs just puts too much food on the plate at the restaurant unless its one of those fancy restaurants then not enough or some mixture of greens pulled up from the backyard that are inedible like kale or carrot noodles. Just give me the carrot I'd rather eat it that way! Cooking/ buying for one or two there's always leftovers coupled with working all the time who knows when i'll eat leftovers or even once fresh stuff that's sat too long. Then leftovers from a party i never wanted in the first place but no one else took so i got guilted into it (garbage can at the gas station on the way home). or if stuff was just gross in the first place. There's plenty of food, they burn tons of it to keep the prices up/ stable. If any starving people had money we'd build a mcdonalds there and send boatloads of whatever you want to order. You can order as many cheesecakes from new jersey as your heart desires and you can afford. Some suggest it may bump up the prices but anyone complaining theres not enough food in the world is just being facetious. There's plenty of food, just not enough money.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 25, 2016)

Ok, well not to sound hostile here but I guess I've got a serious disconnect with the entire thought process on this one.

If I'm the one buying my own food why is it anyone elses business what I do with it?


----------



## table1349 (Jul 25, 2016)

One of the easiest way we have found to not waste food is plan the menu for the week.  Breakfast is cereal and yogurt.  Supper is planned for each day with the knowledge that there will be leftovers for either lunches or future dinners.  With that in mind it makes it easy to plan for those lunches were leftovers will not be eaten.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 25, 2016)

We always have leftover night at least once a week where you eat a combo of what has been made throughout the last week.

Anything that's getting close to being no good is tonights dinner.


Plus my stomach tends to be the food disposal unit. Not much makes it past.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 25, 2016)

We generally have one left over night, as the wife and I usually only eat four weeknight meals at home as the wife generally has at least one evening meeting.  I generally have at least 2 leftover lunches as well.  Sunday night supper is popcorn.  Family tradition.  Friday night is my night not to cook (date night) so we eat out on Friday nights.  With a little planning little to no food waste that way.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 25, 2016)

You also don't need to refrigerate certain foods. Like ham is perfectly ok to keep out, just cut the maggots off. This allows more space in the refrigerator for things that absolutely have to be refrigerated. Like eggs.


----------

